# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Cüneyt Çakır, 'Dünya Kupası'na gidiyor

## ceydaaa

453022647715.jpgTürkiye Futbol Federasyonu'ndan yapılan açıklamada, Cüneyt Çakır ile yardımcıları Bahattin Duran ve Tarık Ongun'un, UEFA'yı temsilen bu seminere katılacağı bildirildi.

İsveç'in Zürih kentinde 19 Nisan Cuma gününe kadar sürecek seminerde, oyuncuların, oyunun imajının ve fair play olgusunun korunması, kararlardaki tutarlılığın ve standardın artırılması, taktik ve teknik açıdan oyunun okunması ile farklı futbol mantalitelerinin anlaşılması konularının ele alınacağı kaydedildi.

----------

